# Black walnut root balls



## Mickeys (May 1, 2015)

I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in walnut root ball slabs. I have numerous walnuts that have been felled and I have removed the root ball, cleaned them and can cut them to your specifications. I'm just trying to figure out if there is a market for these. I also have big crown crotch materials as well as burl wood from a few different species trees. I have attached one pic and have more if someone is interested I could send them on a PM. Thanks for looking.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Mickeys, can I suggest that you go ahead and tell us where you are located? That might be important to some readers.


----------



## Mickeys (May 1, 2015)

I am located in north central Missouri, sorry for not putting that in original message I'm a newbie at this.


----------



## Mickeys (May 1, 2015)

Any feedback on these would be appreciated as this is new to me. I could ship them if someone was interested or I do a lot of driving with my job and could possible deliver if I'm coming your way. I know these are not easy to get a hold of and I have a bunch and just wanted to share by covering my cost for the work.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Beautiful wood.

Just a small piece of advice. You should try to cut running with the grain instead of across the grain as shown in the photo. "Cookies" cut across the grain with almost invariably crack during the drying process.

Good Luck!

Herb


----------



## Mickeys (May 1, 2015)

Thank you for the advice the one above is the first we've ever cut and it was a customers request for it to be cut like a stump. Cutting it with the grain would also give you bigger slabs to work with. Thank you again they are beautiful pieces better than I expected.


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

What kind of money are we talking?


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

What Ric Said …

Depending on cost, I would love to have some live edge slabs.


----------



## Mickeys (May 1, 2015)

$85 a slab plus shipping, the slabs are averaging 36" and will be cut in a 2.25" thickness. Direction of cut is up to the customer and custom cuts can always be done since the roots are still intact and cut upon order.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

What's the moisture content of these fine walnut slabs?


----------



## Mickeys (May 1, 2015)

They are green the logs where felled a year ago and we have just started extracting the root ball. I have not put a meter to them to get an exact moisture but in my opinion they are wet and need some time to dry.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Mickey appreciate the quick and honest response.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

it looks like you left the root ball in the ground ?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

it has been my experience

is that those who claim they owned the crystal ball of finding the magic that lies beneath the layer earth that separates the living from the dead

claim to cut the tree and keep its soul

it lies a bit a bit deeper

nice try : )


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

dig the root ball

their lies its roots


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

everybody thinks the best part of the tree lies above the ground

dumb bunch


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

first 2' are prime

: )


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

It's gorgeous - but I'd be afraid it would curl like a potato chip.


----------

